# grocery getter



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

More and more I've been thinking that grocery getting is something that could/should be done on the bike. I've seen MB1's Bob shopping trip. :thumbsup: I've also been eying the Surly Big Dummy. And of course there's always an old cruiser with baskets. So, couple questions:

1. How far away is your grocery store?
2. How many bags of groceries do you need to be able to carry?
3. What do you think is the ideal grocery getting setup? 
4. Do you need a dedicated bike for this task? If so:
5. What would your ultimate low budget dedicated grocery getting bike look like?
6. What would your ultimate high budget dedicated grocery getting bike look like?


----------



## little_engine_that_could (Apr 22, 2008)

My set-up looks like a poorly maintained 10 yr old Trek hybrid with a milkcrate on the back. Let's see- I've only once managed to overload the thing to the point where it was too wobbly to ride at slow speeds and I had to walk it up a steep hill. The milkcrate was packed to the brim, I had bags hanging off the handlebars, and a full backpack. At that time the grocery store was about 3 miles away. 

Seriously though, just about anything can make a grocery run. I love the milkcrate, because I don't have to drag it into the store with me and it easily fits two full paper grocery bags. I figure that's over a weeks worth of groceries for 2-3 people, or about a month for me. I wouldn't want anything higher end for around-town grocery shopping. 

I might feel differently if I lived in suburbia, where the cars routinely try to kill you, and the threshold for actually getting on the bike tends to be much higher.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

Henry Chinaski said:


> More and more I've been thinking that grocery getting is something that could/should be done on the bike. I've seen MB1's Bob shopping trip. :thumbsup: I've also been eying the Surly Big Dummy. And of course there's always an old cruiser with baskets. So, couple questions:
> 
> 1. How far away is your grocery store?
> 2. How many bags of groceries do you need to be able to carry?
> ...


The grocery store I like to go to is about a 5 or 10 minute ride. I am single so I rarely have more than 3 or 4 bags. I use my touring bike and panniers. It is not ideal, because you have to lug the panniers into the store (since I don't want them going walk-a-bout). I certainly don't feel I need a dedicated bike, but, if I really wanted the ultimate high budget grocery getting bike I would get a Boston Roadster from ant bikes, with baskets front and rear:

www.antbikemike.com

Not planning to spend that sort of cash on yet another bike right now.

The cheapo approach would be an old hard tail MTB that would take a rear rack upon which you could bolt a milk crate.


----------



## OdysseyOnWheels (Apr 21, 2008)

little_engine_that_could said:


> ... it easily fits two full paper grocery bags. I figure that's over a weeks worth of groceries for 2-3 people, or about *a month for me*.


dude. do you eat out or get take-away for 5 out of 7 days during the week for every meal? are you a mouse? I go ~1wk & 4-6days on SIX reusable tote bags...I think they're probably the same volume as a paper grocery bag. If you've got your math right, I have no idea how you survive!!! I mean, it must be nice saving that much $, but GD...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

I know I need another forum to watch like I need a hole in the head, but I sure see some cool ideas on the bikeforums "Utility Bikes" page. Have you checked it out?
http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php?f=261


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

A BOB just makes so much sense that I would never even consider any other setup for real grocery shopping.

That being said we probably stop at a grocery store at least 3 times a week; sometimes we just carry a bag each draped off the bars, sometimes I have a messenger bag and we overfill it and sometimes we just fill our buttpacks. Miss M also learned the trick of stuffing things down her jersey (from watching the Tour day France), it is amazing how much stuff she can carry that way.

Whatever works, I just don't see the need for a special bike for a specific task. The best bikes allow a cyclist to do everything.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

No dedicated bike? Oarsman and MB1 are going to take all the fun out of this


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*No, I think we are adding fun to all this.*



rodar y rodar said:


> No dedicated bike? Oarsman and MB1 are going to take all the fun out of this


Nothing like doing a long dirt ride with some climbing and single track on a fixte or popping a BOB on your race rig and going camping for a weekend.

I'm the last to tell someone not to buy another bike (if they can afford it) but I don't think you should ever limit what you do on any bike.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

We've shopped with panniers, and with the BOB. For anything more than a few "emergency" items, the BOB wins hands-down. It gets locked to the bikes and to whatever parking lot furniture I can find with a U-lock and a Krypto cable- much easier to secure than panniers and less hassle than removing panniers. For the two of us, a week's groceries usually amount to ~6 bags. Doable with panniers, but easier with the BOB, and there's room left over for beer 

This thread has inspired me- I think I'll grocery shop this week with the bike


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been thinking of doing a grocery trip on the bike. One grocery store (Giant) is about 2 miles away, and the other one (Wegmans, where my wife likes to shop) is about 3-4 miles, mostly on the bike path. I figure I could use the double kid trailer and haul a full week's worth of groceries (15-20 plastic bags, including 4 gallons of milk). It's got 2 wheels and something like a 100 lb limit. I'd need to modify it a bit to take the seat out, and myabe put a rigid floor in it. I'd use my old MTB with Conti Town & Country tires (used to be my geared commuter).

Next thing I know, I'll be using the bike and trailer for trips to Home Depot and Lowes. If I did that, I wonder if I could ride the bike around the store and use the trailer as my shopping cart.

If I could give up using the truck for short trips on the weekends, it'll almost never get used.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

rodar y rodar said:


> No dedicated bike? Oarsman and MB1 are going to take all the fun out of this


You will note I said that I don't plan on spending money on a high end grocery getting bike _right now...._


----------



## little_engine_that_could (Apr 22, 2008)

OdysseyOnWheels said:


> dude. do you eat out or get take-away for 5 out of 7 days during the week for every meal? are you a mouse? I go ~1wk & 4-6days on SIX reusable tote bags...I think they're probably the same volume as a paper grocery bag. If you've got your math right, I have no idea how you survive!!! I mean, it must be nice saving that much $, but GD...


LOL! No, I don't eat out much, and I am definitely not a mouse. I guess the volume depends on what you eat. Maybe you buy a lot of prepackaged things with extra air and water in the containers, like frozen meals, crackers, canned soup/beans? 

I do go the farmer's market or local store that carries mostly veggies once or twice a month too.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

i have a question about shopping via bike, do you always lock your rig up outside? i hate carrying a heavy lock and just leave it in the bike rack and hope for the best so far its been ok


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Keys are a lot easier to haul than locks.*



gutfiddle said:


> i have a question about shopping via bike, do you always lock your rig up outside? i hate carrying a heavy lock and just leave it in the bike rack and hope for the best so far its been ok


We just leave inexpensive U-Locks at several bike racks around town. They are always there and we can decide at the last minute where we want to shop.

A couple times a year I bring a can of lube and shoot up the locks (after all the rain we have had this month I better do that just about now.....).


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

MB1 said:


> We just leave inexpensive U-Locks at several bike racks around town. They are always there and we can decide at the last minute where we want to shop.


excellent idea!


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

MB1 said:


> We just leave inexpensive U-Locks at several bike racks around town.


Were you able to get them keyed all the same, or do you carry several different keys?

Also, what's a bike rack?  I've never seen one here....so I'm stuck locking to cart corrals, trees, etc.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Becky said:


> Were you able to get them keyed all the same, or do you carry several different keys?
> 
> Also, what's a bike rack?  I've never seen one here....so I'm stuck locking to cart corrals, trees, etc.


Kryptonite will key-alike or you can go with U-Locks that use a combination. We bought the locks over time so we carry several keys.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

MB1 said:


> A BOB just makes so much sense that I would never even consider any other setup for real grocery shopping.


+1 .


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I made my own 10' cable lock out of 3/8" vinyl coated cable and a couple of barrel crimps. It's pretty light (you could make one out of any size cable - they cut it to length for you at Lowes/HD). I use a combo lock on the looped/crimped ends. It's not as burley as a Krypo or U lock, but I'm not in downtown DC either, and it would only be locked up for an hour or so, in full public view. Out here in the burbs, the bike I'd use as a grocery getter would be much more ghetto than what the 16 year olds cruise around on.


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*My grocery store is 2/3 mile away*

and I use the bike that currently has a luggage rack for panniers (my LHT or my old MBK Grand Touring), except for the frequent "emergency" trips to the store for the item my loving, but distracted, wife forgot and needs immediately....

I also get sent for the heavy things, which, for us, include cases of seltzer (25 lbs), cat litter (30 lbs), cat food (18 lbs), etc. For these loads, I leave the bike at home and I do not walk.

It's a pleasure to have the time to go on the bike, especially on weekends if my daughter decides to come along.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

> 1. How far away is your grocery store?
> 2. How many bags of groceries do you need to be able to carry?
> 3. What do you think is the ideal grocery getting setup?
> 4. Do you need a dedicated bike for this task? If so:
> ...


1. One is about 2+ miles west, another is about 2+ miles north, others are farther if I want to go farther. Plus the home town has a seasonal farmer's market on a side street in season that I haven't managed to make it to yet due to being other places when it's going.

2. Sort of depends on what I get  . I'd say 1-6 bags, plus cartons or containers of juice/milk/liquid stuffs.

3. Whatever has air in the tires.

4. No.

5. Like this:










Bike found at thrift shop for less than $10, swapped components off another bike I wasn't using, fenders were saved from a dumpster when a LBS was relocating several years ago and I had stored away in the garage until a need to use them came along, fender extenders are portions of McDonald's and TacoBell cups that I cut out and zip-tied on.

6. Like this:









Lemond Fillmore with a set of BOB Nutz for the BOB trailer.

I've also got a BOB rigged skewer on the Colnago Master Lite which is probably a bit more over the top than towing the BOB behind the Fillmore, but it works and I don't care as it makes me happy.

Use what you've got and do what works for you.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

I have it pretty easy. I have three grocery stores within 1.5 miles of my house. The closest is just three blocks away but has poor selection (food outlet type of place) but my preferred store (Fred Meyer) is the one that is 1.5 miles out. I make grocery runs 3-4 times per week and just use one or two grocery panniers on my Nashbar touring bike. The grocery panniers are great because they fold flat and are unobtrusive when empty, and I can plop a bag of groceries into them in seconds. 

I keep a U-lock on my rear rack almost all the time. It's held down to my rack with two velcro straps. Yes it's heavy, but so am I and I can use the extra exercise.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

MB1 said:


> A BOB just makes so much sense that I would never even consider any other setup for real grocery shopping.
> 
> That being said we probably stop at a grocery store at least 3 times a week; sometimes we just carry a bag each draped off the bars, sometimes I have a messenger bag and we overfill it and sometimes we just fill our buttpacks. Miss M also learned the trick of stuffing things down her jersey (from watching the Tour day France), it is amazing how much stuff she can carry that way.
> 
> Whatever works, I just don't see the need for a special bike for a specific task. The best bikes allow a cyclist to do everything.


Try and shop at Costco with a Bob...you'll get about 3 items on it.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Henry Chinaski said:


> 1. How far away is your grocery store?
> 2. How many bags of groceries do you need to be able to carry?
> 3. What do you think is the ideal grocery getting setup?
> 4. Do you need a dedicated bike for this task? If so:
> ...


1. < 1 mile
2. varies. I can get 1 full paper bag in my Chrome bag on my back
3-6: My Xtracycle handles all possible shopping needs beyond that incl. strapping boxes to the top. A Big Dummy would be a nice upgrade; stiffer, F&R discs, etc.

I also leave a combo lock on the rack at the local coffee place, and have given the combo out to several close biker buddies to use as needed.


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

Henry, if you're looking for an excuse to get a Big Dummy, then this is it.

I can't even begin to tell you how much stuff I can carry with the big dummy, as I haven't run out of room yet. I've sort of filled up the two panniers, but still had plenty of stuff space left, but haven't put anything on the top deck yet. I figure I could probably carry more than I should.

Oh, I have two stores I like to go to. One is about 2 miles away and Central Market is about 6 miles West of me. I like Central Market for their produce. I try to get over there once a week or so.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

I live in the middle of the city, so we have multiple shopping options. Our least favorite store is a 10 min walk, so we go there occasionally. Otherwise we ride to either Whole Foods (5-6 miles with a big a$$ hill) or Trader Joes (9 miles). I usually use an old hardtail with a rear rack and panniers. If I need a lot, I'll bring my backpack too. The backpack doesn't bother me. And we ride to the farmers market most weekends (3 miles) and use panniers/backpacks for that too.

I agree with MB1: versatility is the goal. My hardtail sees road, trails, MUTs and the bike rack at the grocery store, sometimes on the same day. Occasionally, I use my cross bike too. Whatever.


----------



## OdysseyOnWheels (Apr 21, 2008)

little_engine_that_could said:


> Maybe you buy a lot of prepackaged things with extra air and water in the containers, like frozen meals, crackers, canned soup/beans?


Hardly at all -- except for the beans. Does anyone really eat frozen meals anymore?


----------



## little_engine_that_could (Apr 22, 2008)

OdysseyOnWheels said:


> Hardly at all -- except for the beans. Does anyone really eat frozen meals anymore?


Sadly, I see them everyday at my work, eaten by everyone from the vegans to the bacon for breakfast and steak for dinner types. As for you, Odyssey, all I can say is you must be a very hungry fellow to buy so much. On your trip think about eating lots of dense calories, like oils and butters. I carried both olive and sesame oil on the JMT, and was the envy of backpackers for miles around. Never really felt hungry either, with a half-cup of oil in every dinner. The collapsible platypus water-bottles work great for oil- no leakage in over two weeks. Lightweight too. Oh, wait- on a bike you can probably just carry the glass bottle upright in a pannier. Cool.

Sorry for the thread-jacking and the unsolicited advice. I'm just excited about Odyssey's upcoming trip. Back to your usual discussion....


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

I coulda put another hand basket of grocs in these panniers. That is, perhaps 45 pounds of grub. And another (third) basket split between front low riders if I really wanted to geek out (hmmm... maybe next weekend!). But us pannier'iers are loners. Most folks will (did) tell you to do it another way.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=127790


----------

